

Perl 6 Supplies Reactive Programming - muraiki
http://perl6advent.wordpress.com/2013/12/19/perl-6-supplies-reactive-programming/

======
muraiki
If you want to start playing with Perl 6, it recently became significantly
easier to install: [http://blogs.perl.org/users/ovid/2014/08/try-rakudobrew-
and-...](http://blogs.perl.org/users/ovid/2014/08/try-rakudobrew-and-play-
with-concurrency.html)

------
kbenson
jnthn also has numerous good talks[1] that the slides are fairly self
explanatory for.

1: [http://www.jnthn.net/articles.shtml](http://www.jnthn.net/articles.shtml)

